# Gun Safe Boxes



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

My son just purchased a gun safe for his house and said he needed a keepsake box to keep his gold and silver in. That tickled me cuz I know the only gold and silver he has is trinkets and quarters. He sent me this picture and said something like this box he found online


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought it would cool to use some wood we got from his aunts, my sister's, place in Wimberly. Walnut and cherry from a couple trees that went down in a storm. Cherry for the sides and walnut for the top and bottom and accent features. Jointed, resawed and planed the cherry for the sides for two boxes. Left the cracks in them and filled and stabilized them with black CA glue.


When you resaw them into book matched pieces, you can lay them out sequentially and get the grain to wrap around the box, Cut the 45Â° miters and make a dry run as how they'll match up

Next I finished the inside of each box sanding to 240 and applying multiple coats of lacquer. Taped up along the miters on the inside since I wont be able to wipe up any glue squeeze out and put it together

Next I cut and added miter splines made from walnut. Then on one of them I got this smart idea to add cherry splines inside the walnut spline. Neat idea unless you cant get the second spline cut centered. Geeesh I ended up filing most all the splines to some extent and adding 1/8" cherry splines with 1/16" walnut spacers

Look at the first one which I got right then the last one you can see the same size cherry spline but needed to add the walnut also

I cut the tops off, added hinges and latches on one of them, the other I added walnut linings to the inside and made the top a friction fit.. Then with the extra straight grained walnut I milled from earlier I made some trays for his silver and gold. On one box I left them straight walnut on the other box I flocked the inside with blue to make sure you could see my flocking. I learned a lot doing these and am already making a couple of styles. He is pretty happy with his boxes made by his dad out of auntie's trees


----------



## Rkaechler (Jul 28, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Man those are cool.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Great work


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments. He is happy and they are holding items now in his safe


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Great Work!
Very cool.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Swampus said:


> Great Work!
> Very cool.


Thanks Swampus!


----------

